# Recupero Dati da Partizione Ext3 formattata

## Uzzi

Ciao a tuti, come una volpe per errore (ho letto male il numeretto della partizione) ho formattato la partiz con il mio bel Gentoo.

Ora stupidamente non ho il backup e ho dei dati che dovrei assolutamante recuperare.

Non ho mai scritto nulla sulla partiz incriminata e ho fatto subito un bel dd in modo da avere 2 iso della partiz, una da tenere e una su cui lavorarci su per cercare di recuperare i dati.

Non so come fare quest'operazione quindi.....

Qualche anima pia sarebbe così gentile da aiutarmi?

Grazie

----------

## crisandbea

prova a dare un'occhiata qui

dai un'occhiata anche qui

fai solo attenzione ad utilizzare i comandi per ext3, nella guida se non ricordo male si usa reiserfs come FS di esempio.

ciao

----------

## Uzzi

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> prova a dare un'occhiata qui
> 
> fai solo attenzione ad utilizzare i comandi per ext3, nella guida se non ricordo male si usa reiserfs come FS di esempio.
> 
> ciao

 

Proprio questa è una delle priem cose che ho provato:

```
sudo echo lsdel | debugfs /home/andrea/recover  > deleted.out 
```

mi da 

```
lsdel: Filesystem not open
```

----------

## crisandbea

non conosco le tue partizioni, ma mi sembra che stai usando un percorso sbagliato:

dovrebbe essere

```

echo lsdel | debugfs /dev/ext3  > deleted.out

```

dove la tua 

```
/home/andrea/recover 
```

  sarà il device ovvero 

```
/dev/hdX
```

  da ripristinare.... è non il percorso dove viene montato...

----------

## Uzzi

Azz, volevo evitare di scrivere sulla partizione direttamente, per preservarla il più possibile!

Ho infatti creato una iso con dd e montato quella in /home/andrea/recover!

posso casomai fare:

```

echo lsdel | debugfs /dev/hda1  > /home/andrea/deleted.out
```

Così mi scrive quel file in u'altra partizione?

Facendo così su /dev/hda1(la partiz incriminata) non verrà scritto nulla vero?

----------

## crisandbea

esatto non dovrebbe scrivere nulla.

ciao

----------

## Uzzi

```
andrea@andrea-laptop:~$ sudo echo lsdel | debugfs /dev/hda1  > /home/andrea/deleted.out

debugfs 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)

/dev/hda1: Permission denied while opening filesystem

lsdel: Filesystem not open

andrea@andrea-laptop:~$

```

Perchè questo?

In questo momento quella partiz non è montata,devo montarla perforza?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Uzzi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> andrea@andrea-laptop:~$ sudo echo lsdel | debugfs /dev/hda1  > /home/andrea/deleted.out
> 
> ...

 

e si se non la monti come fai a leggerci dentro???

ciauz

----------

## Uzzi

Estratto da /etc/fstab:

```
/dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ext3    ro        1       1
```

poi:

```
sudo mount -a
```

Ma ripropone lo stesso errore!

Ciao

----------

## makoomba

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Uzzi wrote:*   

> Estratto da /etc/fstab:
> 
> ```
> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ext3    ro        1       1
> ```
> ...

 

prova a fare il tutto da root,

----------

## Luca89

[quote="crisandbea"] *Uzzi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> andrea@andrea-laptop:~$ sudo echo lsdel | debugfs /dev/hda1  > /home/andrea/deleted.out
> 
> ...

 

Attenzione, solo il comando echo viene lanciato con i privilegi di root, dovresti fare:

```
$ echo lsdel | sudo debugfs /dev/hda1  > /home/andrea/deleted.out
```

Oppure se vuoi andare più tranquillo (ma puoi anche avere più rogne se sbagli qualche comando) apri una sessione di root completa con 

```
$ sudo -i
```

----------

## Uzzi

Scusate il magone per i dati persi mi fa dimenticare le cose basilari.

comunque l'operazione non è andata buon fine:

```
Inode  Owner  Mode    Size    Blocks   Time deleted

0 deleted inodes found.
```

Altre idee?

Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Uzzi

Un tool di windows mi ha trovato le partizioni vecchie con gli inodes,ma non riesce a leggerci dentro.

Questo potrebbe voler dire che qualcosaèrimasto, devo solo beccare il tool adatto che fa un esame molto approfondito.

davvero nessuno sa darmi qualche dritta?

ricordando che vorrei lavorare su un'immagine di partizione e non sulla partizione stessa per incrementare la "verginità" della partizione stessa!

Ciao

Uzzi

----------

## noppy

non penso sia il tuo caso , pero' magari un tentativo con http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk lo farei 

P.S.

Lavora solo sul disco fisico se non erro

----------

## zolar czakl

Prova

```
app-forensics/foremost
```

Ho recuperato (su un file immagine di 50GB) circa 4000 files, dopo incauta cancellazione.

----------

## Uzzi

Ciao, Fantastico, i files me li sta recuperando!

Ti saprò dire se riuscirò poi ad aprirli ecc ecc!

Grazie ciao

Uzzi

----------

## Uzzi

Questo è ciò che mi dice Testdisk:

```
andrea@andrea-laptop:~$ sudo testdisk /list /dev/sda1

TestDisk 6.5, Data Recovery Utility, October 2006

Christophe GRENIER <grenier@cgsecurity.org>

http://www.cgsecurity.org

Please wait...

Disk /dev/sda1 - 19 GB / 18 GiB - CHS 2371 255 63, sector size=512

Disk /dev/sda1 - 19 GB / 18 GiB - CHS 2371 255 63

     Partition                  Start        End    Size in sectors

Partition sector doesn't have the endmark 0xAA55

andrea@andrea-laptop:~$ sudo testdisk /list /media/disk/hda1.iso

TestDisk 6.5, Data Recovery Utility, October 2006

Christophe GRENIER <grenier@cgsecurity.org>

http://www.cgsecurity.org

Please wait...

Disk /media/disk/hda1.iso - 19 GB / 18 GiB - CHS 2372 255 63, sector size=512

Disk /media/disk/hda1.iso - 19 GB / 18 GiB - CHS 2372 255 63

     Partition                  Start        End    Size in sectors

Partition sector doesn't have the endmark 0xAA55

```

Ma forse sbaglio sintassi!!!

Ciauz

----------

## crisandbea

 *Uzzi wrote:*   

> Questo è ciò che mi dice Testdisk:
> 
> Ma forse sbaglio sintassi!!!
> 
> Ciauz

 

verificalo   con 

```
man testdisk
```

  io non lo uso di conseguenza non ho mai installato nè lui nè la relativa documentazione per verificare.

ciao

----------

